# Laptop Upgrades



## wolfeking

Ok, I got a new Acer Aspire 7741Z-4643. It has an P6100 Pentium (really nice low end CPU), 3GB DDR3 (needs more), and GMA 4500 (Sucks). 

I am looking to upgrade and would like some suggestions. I know I would like to get a i series processor (acer has the turbo boost driver listed for this model, so assuming they support). What processor would you suggest?

Also looking to get the max of 8GB of ram. Any particular speed that would be best?

I am also looking onto getting a dedicated graphics card for this laptop. (support from drivers site again. Acer has the driver for HD5450/5650 and HD6370m/6550m). Any clue as to where I could get one of these cards?

Driver info from here: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers
Notebook -> Aspire -> Aspire 7741z

thanks in advance.


----------



## Cameldude

This is a laptop right? you can;t really change parts in a laptop, so no, but if want to buy new laptop, please specify usage and we will right it out for you!!


----------



## wolfeking

it is a laptop. Parts can be upgraded in a laptop, I did it on my HP.


----------



## Cameldude

NOT CPU or GPU (unless external), but RAM yes, you will need to buy two 4Gig sticks if you want 8gig but that will cost you like $400, nice speed is up from 1066, but you should already have it at that!!!, install cpuz to check that out!

My point stands new laptop if want real better performance!!


----------



## wolfeking

Its a new laptop as is. (birthday gift). 

I don't really have a issue with the processor. It runs a little hot as is but that is to be expected on a low end processor. 

Graphics needs improvement. The GMA on die graphics is having trouble on the simple games that I play online (combat arms). I have only been able to get 15 FPS at 1600*900 which is the screens native resolution. Thats the only negative here other than HDD size (only 250 GB and already have ~150 GB used). Haven't got the patience or money to ask Acer if there are any limits to size. (HP has a limit of 320GB per partition that is recognized on the G61 and G71. May be something like that here). 

So... My question is, if the CPU and graphics can not be upgraded, why supply drivers for them? I have found several 7741Z-**** laptops on Amazon that have i3 and i5 45 watt processors, so i think that can be upgraded with extensive disassembly to replace it. Have found none with the ATI cards though, so still confused there.


----------



## Cameldude

They will have versions of your computer with differents parts in it!!, probably made one year apart from each other (or something like that), laptops are made for compact, only in very small % of cases GPU can be changed. you can change the hard drive and RAM, but if any other parts need changing that mean you will have to replace the motherboard on the laptop, and the motherboard by itself costs more than the laptop with the same specs!!!, i am not sure about that 320Gig limit, never heard of it!, i think you can just buy a 1TB 2.5" hard drive if you wish (and if there is a limit just split it into 3 or something), if the laptop is recent (and since it has DDR3 i guess it is) it should have no limit. I believe you have 17" laptop right, i believe you might have a second slot for the hard drive (i.e. two slots all together) could be useful!!


----------



## wolfeking

NO, the GPU's I was asking about are dedicated GPU's. I already checked that with ATI tech. 

The 7741Z is a new version for acer america (released Nov 2010), and the only difference that I have found in the different versions on the market are CPU speed, HDD size, and RAM size. 
I just don't see the point of having the drivers for dedicated graphics if they never provide them, and we have no way to upgrade...


----------



## kdfresh09

so to clear things up a bit, you can upgrade your cpu in the laptop.  i have a similar acer, maybe the same one.  anyways, the socket type is the same on the i series and the p series cpu, and it will support i series cpu's.  i had the same p series chip in mine when i got it and threw in a i5 from a higher end hp that went out, and it works great.  my graphics score improved as well, i think because of the integrated gpu on the i series cpu, but not sure.  how ever you can not change the gpu, as that is integrated to the motherboard.  hope this clears some things up for you and all who think that you cant upgrade a cpu on a laptop.


----------



## Cameldude

Most laptops have unupgradable CPU, i have never heard of one that is upgradable, apologies to wolfeking, but my understanding of laptops is as i have made it in my comments, i have taken many laptops apart and none have had removable CPUs or any other parts, they were all "integrated" into the motherboard, without ability to change!!


----------



## wolfeking

I've pulled the CPU from my HP and replaced it. Gateway M4000 series has removable CPU's. IBM A20 series and all the R and T seres have removable CPU's. Ill grab a picture of the socket on a Toshiba L305D motherboard when i find the USB cable to my blackberry.


----------



## bkribbs

Ok so I won't lie, I didn't read everything here so sorry for double covering some of this. But.

You can do minor CPU upgrades, but not anything big. (You have to stick with the same socket, which means no i series cpus.) I believe all GMA's are not dedicated. For example, my laptop has a gma 900. It is built in to the mobo, so even though there are dedicated gfx cards for my laptop, I can't upgrade mine. (Which sucks, I know.) The only real upgrades you can make are RAM and the HDD.

EDIT: OMG! 2K posts! <---


----------



## wolfeking

the i series is socket 989, same as the Pentium that I have. GMA is built into the processor on the Arrandale CPUs. 
I physically have the socket for a dedicated GPU, just need info on where to get one.

ok, looking over the CPU and GPU thing, what about a Bluetooth enable wireless card. Where would I go to get one of these?


----------



## michaelval15

*yes you can upgrade*

I just upgradeed my acer 7741z-5731 from a p6000 to an intel core i3 370m 2.4ghz..they have to same socket and i didnt have to do anything to my bios..the computer reads it and everything..so they are upgradeable..


----------



## wolfeking

how much better is you performance with the i3? I was thinking of a 2.53GHZ i5 myself.


----------



## michaelval15

its alright..not that much noticeable but you can tell..and just make sure you go on intel's website to make sure that your getting the correct socket 998..I was going to get the i5 but i didnt wanna spend that much money


----------



## wolfeking

what is the actual processor # for the i series? Newegg list it as 988, CPUz says 989, and you are saying 998.


----------



## michaelval15

It's an intel core i3 370m.


----------



## wolfeking

the socket is what I was talking about. Sorry. 

I was looking at the i5-560m


----------



## michaelval15

The socket is 998...


----------



## wolfeking

ok, so whats with the difference between neweggs data, CPUz reports, and the actual socket #?
Either way the P6000 and P6100 are the same socket, so if it is the same as the i3, then it will be able to run an i5 also, right?
The main reason that I am thinking about the i5 is because newegg only carries teh i5 and i7, and I dont see putting 500+ dollars into a processor (especially one that I am unsure of compatibility. Dont think that these laptops support quad core.)


----------



## PohTayToez

Cameldude said:


> Most laptops have unupgradable CPU



This isn't true.  Most laptops have a removable CPU, the big exception these days being Macbooks. 

As far as 3GB is plenty for most people, you won't notice much of a difference between 3GB and 8GB unless you're doing something RAM intensive like CAD, graphic design, etc.  

The problem with upgrading a GPU in a laptop is that is that laptop motherboards are custom designed for the specific series of laptop with the GPU being custom designed for that motherboard (if not fully integrated into it), and the only time you'll see the possibility of upgrading is when there are other laptops in the same series as yours with better GPUs.  

Further complications arise when you're trying to upgrade a newer model laptop.  Typically laptop manufactures won't sell you a GPU by itself, which means you'll have to go through a third party.  For older laptops eBay is a good source for this type of specific part, but since it's a newer model you probably won't see any just available just yet.


----------



## michaelval15

On my acer 7741z-5731 laptop motherboard, there is an empty slot idk wat it's for I think a Bluetooth module is supposes to go in there but I'm not sure.anyone know?


----------



## PohTayToez

Is it shorter than a RAM slot?  You're probably looking at your spare MiniPCI-E slot.  Replacing the CPU or GPU (if possible) would require full disassembly of the laptop.


----------



## michaelval15

Yea a kinda shorter ram slot.. What goes there? And sorry the socket is pga988


----------



## PohTayToez

Any newer laptop has at least one MiniPCI-Express slot for the wireless card, sometimes they have extras for Bluetooth, second wireless card, SSD, etc.


----------



## michaelval15

So can put a Bluetooth module in thy slot?


----------



## PohTayToez

Verily.


----------



## wolfeking

I thought that the Bluetooth was built into the wireless card. Thats where it was on a Gateway M4000 series, and on my HP (before I pulled it in favor of a PCI SSD.)

Speaking of the SSD, would one be redily be attached to this computer? And would I be able to load the Factory restore disk to it, (in the PCI-e) if i were to pull the SATA HDD during the install and install a 1TB HDD after the install to hold data that does not need the speed of the SSD.


----------



## PohTayToez

It's not uncommon to see the bluetooth and wireless built into the same card, but I've seen just as many laptops with separate cards for both.  



wolfeking said:


> Speaking of the SSD, would one be redily be attached to this computer?  And would I be able to load the Factory restore disk to it, (in the  PCI-e) if i were to pull the SATA HDD during the install and install a  1TB HDD after the install to hold data that does not need the speed of  the SSD.



Wait what?  First of all, absolutely no on pulling anything while the computer is on.  But there is no reason you wouldn't be able to install your OS on the SSD.  You don't have to do anything with any of your other drives to do that.


----------



## wolfeking

Bad language. What I was meaning is pull the SATA drive, turn on the computer do the install, and replace the SATA drive before I use it (to me this is pulled during install).
If I just leave the drive in with the SSD during a factory restore, the install will go to the HDD, not the SSD.


----------



## PohTayToez

Whenever you install your OS you should be able to choose whichever drive you wish to install it on.


----------



## wolfeking

not on a factory restore (needed to get all the drivers, and Software back). it auto installs. The OS and drivers are on a disk that just installs with all the default settings (including the drive to write to).


----------



## wolfeking

ok, Think I have it figured out for now. 
Looking into 7200 RPM drives (better than the factory 5400). Thinking Ill get a 500 GB (double current) and upgrade to a SATA SSD later. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136692. This one looked good to me. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231378. Upgrade to this, maybe a bigger drive as they come down in price. 

Ram Upgrade: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231266
4GB DR3 1333 (the ram I have now is DDR3 667). Ill get one,see how it performs, then add another 4 (going from 6 to8 GB).


----------



## Gl1TCH

*wow....*

OK, Mr camledude , obviously you only stick to one kinda laptop, PC, or what ever , actually most laptop's have replacements for CPU's, wi-fi cards, RAM, HDD, CMOS battery's, so on and so on ..........   yes the video cards are on-board , so yes the mother board would have to be replaced, and yes ; in most cases they do cost more than the machine itself . unless you know someone who know's someone . you just have to know your spec's .





now the battle has been won .

that is all 

GL1TCH


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gl1TCH said:


> OK, Mr camledude , obviously you only stick to one kinda laptop, PC, or what ever , actually most laptop's have replacements for CPU's, wi-fi cards, RAM, HDD, CMOS battery's, so on and so on ..........   yes the video cards are on-board , so yes the mother board would have to be replaced, and yes ; in most cases they do cost more than the machine itself . unless you know someone who know's someone . you just have to know your spec's .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the battle has been won .
> 
> that is all
> 
> GL1TCH



This thread is from 2011 and OP is banned.

Thread closed.


----------

